# Feed: Seed vs Pellets?



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi all! I was curious as to what the major difference between feeding birds seed vs pellets? I have never used pellets before and normally use the Purina Pigeon Maintenance or occasionally the Purina Pigeon Conditioner that they carry at the local feed store. I recently moved and the local feed store has Pro 11, Pro 13, Pro 16 (which are all seed blends), and Nutriblend Green (which are pellets) - all of which are foreign to me. What is recommended? Or should I scrap these altogether and order a specific kind online? I've heard it's cheaper to buy mixes online instead of going to the local stores.

Thanks!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

For my doves I like to use a combination food. Because they are seed-eaters in the wild, I feel that it is psychologically healthy for them to have at least a little seed to peck. At the same time, the pellets in the diet ensure that they get a proper mix of vitamins and minerals. This worked great for my ringnecks, and got them all shiny and healthy (I used Kaytee Supreme daily dove mix.) I'm having more trouble with my diamonds and am starting to think I should add more greens to their diet and perhaps a full spectrum light above them. (You wouldn't need the light with outdoor birds though.)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

birdbum said:


> Hi all! I was curious as to what the major difference between feeding birds seed vs pellets? I have never used pellets before and normally use the Purina Pigeon Maintenance or occasionally the Purina Pigeon Conditioner that they carry at the local feed store. I recently moved and the local feed store has Pro 11, Pro 13, Pro 16 (which are all seed blends), and Nutriblend Green (which are pellets) - all of which are foreign to me. What is recommended? Or should I scrap these altogether and order a specific kind online? I've heard it's cheaper to buy mixes online instead of going to the local stores.
> 
> Thanks!


either one can be fed with good results. grains are natural and the birds will have a tighter stool with them, but they do lack in some vitamins so adding a vitamin powder to them moistend or in their water is good and they need grit. with pellets they get vitamins in the pellet and they do not need grit to help digest the pellet as the pellet is soft when they digest it. but that can make for larger volume loose stool., so each has their disatvantages and advantages.. pellets tend to be cheaper if you are going with the pigeon checkers from purina. the nutriblend has a green and a gold, one is higher in protein so racing people can change the feed at will when they need to lower and higher the protein.. the green I do think is the one high in protein to blend with the gold it costs as much as grain feeds.. they tend to go trough this food fast as it is a light pellet, but it is a round pellet like a pea so they take to it better than say the pigeon checkers which is a normal shape pellet ,but they have made the this pellet smaller so the pigeons do not have any trouble with it. any changes in diet need to be done gradually what ever you do decide. buying online seems it would cost allot in shipping. you also can check local clubs, most order food in bulk and they may be fine with you joining in., they usually get it at a good price.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

On pellets you don't have waste, but if your going to race your birds, it be better to use seeds.

so it really depends on what your doing, if your doing this for fun then sure, but if you want to compete at the highest lvl use seeds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeonfriends said:


> On pellets you don't have waste, but if your going to race your birds, it be better to use seeds.
> 
> so it really depends on what your doing, if your doing this for fun then sure, but if you want to compete at the highest lvl use seeds.


High level racing people use the nutriblend system..that is why it was developed.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> High level racing people use the nutriblend system..that is why it was developed.


traveled to Taiwan, and people prefer to go all natural, and even the Janssen brother don't use pellets as they don't like to think of them as live stock. To me the Janssen brothers are pretty high caliber.

http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/janssen.htm

We Asked the Brothers a Lot of Questions 

Do you ever give your birds pellets? 

The birds have to stay healthy with normal food. They are not pigs.

What do you think about fanciers that never clean their lofts or put peastraw on the floor? 

That is no way of keeping pigeons. Again pigeons are not pigs.

as i said it's really what you want. I mean it is achieveable to win races on a diet like this if the bird is young, i mean my friend had won championships in taekwondo and judo on a fast food diet, but when he hit the age of 20 everything went down hill and now he's a fat black belt  so sad.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeonfriends said:


> traveled to Taiwan, and people prefer to go all natural, and even the Janssen brother don't use pellets as they don't like to think of them as live stock. To me the Janssen brothers are pretty high caliber.
> 
> http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/janssen.htm
> 
> ...


Here in the USA, high level racing folks use the nutriblend system reguardless of individual opinions on a pellet feed, so to say hign level race hobbiests ONLY use grain is not true. the nurtiblend was established for the racing hobbY.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I've used purina nutriblend gold & green as well as seeds. With purina gold and green the dropping are fee loose and smelly and it can cause problems if you don't clean your loft qtleast couple times a week. Because the droppings get stuck on their feet. After trying gold and green for couple month i switched back to seed I just like it better then pellets.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Okay, thanks everybody! I think I'll stick with seed.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

We race in a very competitive combine and we feed a seed and pellet blend. We try to keep a complete diet in our race team. Friends that I have in the GHC also use pellets in the feeding regiment. You can only get so far with seeds. Supplements are a vital part in the racing game. Everyone has there own ways. The science on feed these days are far removed from the days of the Janssen's racing era. The only thing is give it a try. If it works it works and if it doesn't no harm done and you might learn something on the way. Our ratio is 2 cups pellets, 2 cups pigeon feed and 1 cup small seeds. Supplements are added when needed to the feed and the mix might change a little depending on the race we are setting up for. Our tipplers, Galati rollers and Cuban thief pouters are on the same mix all year.


----------



## Pouter Guy (Oct 11, 2012)

I use woodland game bird blend witch has pellets and grain. You get the best of both worlds with this feed and is cheaper than the pre-mixed pigeon feed.

Thanks


----------



## DonsPigeons (Jul 27, 2012)

*Video about feed*

Check out the you tube video about feeds. It's on the Video Page. WWW.PigeonBreed.Com


----------



## DonsPigeons (Jul 27, 2012)

*Pellets for breeding*

Pellets are mainly great for breeding season feeding. My own experience only


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have had great success with the Nutriblend green and gold system but I do not have racing pigeons.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

In 2013 I will be feeding my breeders pigeon pellets (18% protein) and chick starter (non-medicated 22% protein). I believe this will be a very good mix for breeders. It will keep them well fed plus the babies tend to grow big and healthy on the chick starter! Also, if I don't give them the opportunity to "pick" what seeds they want, the babies will eat everything when they would leave things like corn if I was feeding seeds. 

Once the babies are weaned, I'll put them in my young bird loft. They'll get the same breeding mix for a day and then I will gradually start to mix in the seeds. Once the ybs are comfortable in the yb loft, I will feed them a diet of seeds ONLY. From time to time, when the birds seem to be have done a lot of exercise and used a lot of energy, I will feed them pigeon pellets (18% protein) along with the seeds. 

Basically pellets and chick starter for breeders, seeds (pellets sometimes) for the young birds.


----------

